# Took a Stump to the Left Cheek...



## Teacherman123 (Feb 1, 2021)

Not the one on my face 😳. 

Was riding trees at Highlands in Aspen and followed a line that set up straight ahead for a tree. I was able to avoid the tree, but there was a snow covered stump I had no idea that was there, so I’m skidding when “Wham!” Left butt to stump. Knocked the wind out of me for a minute or two, then I forced myself up. 6 hours later and the ribs, back, and kidneys are in pain. I don’t think anything is broken (I broke a collarbone 6 weeks ago, so I know that pain), and it’s doesn’t seem as extreme as other posts on here I’ve read.

Curious about what I can expect recovery wise... would love to take my wife riding next weekend, but want to know if I’ll be dying. Appreciate the response!


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Give it a week and you will be fine, if not there are plenty of lads on here that will be more than happy to take your wife up to the mountain so don't worry about that


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I had a rib injury two years ago. I got some X-rays and there was NOT a fracture. But the pain lingered like it was broken for the standard 4-6 weeks. it took me two weeks to get back on the mountain. Even then I could only go light.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV. 

Having said that have you been to a real doctor to get checked out? Any advice you receive on a snowboard forum may not jive with what a doctor will tell you. You said "I don't think anything is broken", are you qualified to make that diagnosis?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Couple beers and get back out there.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

You'll know if your cheek turns massively blue. Takes time to get blue, couple days.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

damn i was expecting a gruesome picture of a chunk of wood impaled through someones face cheek.


----------



## Teacherman123 (Feb 1, 2021)

ctoma said:


> I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV.
> 
> Having said that have you been to a real doctor to get checked out? Any advice you receive on a snowboard forum may not jive with what a doctor will tell you. You said "I don't think anything is broken", are you qualified to make that diagnosis?


I did actually go to the real doc today, no real damage just bruises. Doc basically said do what pain allows you to do, so that’s the plan.


----------



## Teacherman123 (Feb 1, 2021)

Mike256 said:


> damn i was expecting a gruesome picture of a chunk of wood impaled through someones face cheek.


Sorry to disappoint! Not posting the welt above the left cheek though ha


----------



## Teacherman123 (Feb 1, 2021)

phillyphan said:


> Couple beers and get back out there.


Got the couple of beers part covered 🍻, going to try to get back out this weekend.


----------



## Chocula (Jan 27, 2021)

Pics or it didn't happen. Wait, what?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Chocula said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Wait, what?


No. No pics. Nope. Uh-uh. Pass.


----------

